# UK-M trolls



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't help but notice there seems to be a massive increase of trolls as of late.

A question to you 'trollers'...

Why do you do it and what do you gain from it?

Troll away...


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Potato.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

one mans trolls another mans hero


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Bored of sucking d1ck so they come on here


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can't help but notice there seems to be a massive increase of trolls as of late.
> 
> A question to you 'trollers'...
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I'm bored


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

whats a troll :bounce:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lack of attention and friends in the real world. It's as simple as that


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I like reading trolls, they're funny. Their posts are no worse than most of the stuff regulars post on here anyway.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

who gives a ****


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> who gives a ****


me


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds like you wish you were witty enough to be a troll, but your just average joe



BettySwallocks said:


> me


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can't help but notice there seems to be a massive increase of trolls as of late.
> 
> A question to you 'trollers'...
> 
> ...


Serious question. What do you class as trolling?

Someone that always jokes around AKA ashcrapper or someone that posts 'Hi I'm ten years old and want advice on my first cycle?' People seem to confuse the two, the first is funnyin my view and lightens the place up the second I just ignore and laugh at the people that post serious replies


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think there's a few - or maybe just one on here atm. Bad spelling & asking atrociously dumb questions.

Why they do it...? Immaturity I guess, they probably have a little giggling fit, while downstairs mummy does their ironing.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Serious question. What do you class as trolling?
> 
> Someone that always jokes around AKA ashcrapper or someone that posts 'Hi I'm ten years old and want advice on my first cycle?' People seem to confuse the two, the first is funnyin my view and lightens the place up the second I just ignore and laugh at the people that post serious replies


No ashcrapper's a legend in my view, its the idiots like him above you i'm talking about.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> No ashcrapper's a legend in my view, its the idiots like him above you i'm talking about.


Yeah ok, yeah that's just lame


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the best trolls on ukm are usually female,they last longer because people get blinded by t1ts.

Tamara was probably the best ive seen here.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sounds to me like your the only troll around here at the moment mate, pity your parents didnt have the parental controls activated on your computer so you couldnt get on here



BettySwallocks said:


> No ashcrapper's a legend in my view, its the idiots like him above you i'm talking about.


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

Internet is clearly serious business


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

TheOne1983 said:


> Sounds to me like your the only troll around here at the moment mate, pity your parents didnt have the parental controls activated on your computer so you couldnt get on here


yeah buddy, epic trolling! keep up the good work.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

What's interesting is that quite a few have actually become popular on here!


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

I get the notion if person A does not agree with person B's posting then person B is obviously a troll


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yup and idiots that start threads like this, make accusations and refer to other guys on here as 'legends' just kinda make themselves look pathetic. Probably just trying to offshoot the attention from his own trolling on to others, maybe upset his mum didnt get him a new computer game...who knows


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Some people i think are maybe trolls arent and are actually mentally retarded.

Others that i think are trolls are trolls and are a waste of life.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

TheOne1983 said:


> Yup and idiots that start threads like this, make accusations and refer to other guys on here as 'legends' just kinda make themselves look pathetic. Probably just trying to offshoot the attention from his own trolling on to others, maybe upset his mum didnt get him a new computer game...who knows


i just guess we'll never know.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Posting a phony thread to a lowly bodybuilding forum isn't what I consider true trolling and is a little sad TBH.

Trolling for me is posting "ha ha ha your dead" on FB pages created as a vigil to people who have passed away tragically and anyone who does that is truly a complete fcuktard and deserves everything they get.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Posting a phony thread to a lowly bodybuilding forum isn't what I consider true trolling and is a little sad TBH.
> 
> Trolling for me is posting "ha ha ha your dead" on FB pages created as a vigil to people who have passed away tragically and anyone who does that is truly a complete fcuktard and deserves everything they get.


See trolling seems such a grey area, I wouldnt call that trolling I'd just call that being a c.unt


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Posting a phony thread to a lowly bodybuilding forum isn't what I consider true trolling and is a little sad TBH.
> 
> Trolling for me is posting "ha ha ha your dead" on FB pages created as a vigil to people who have passed away tragically and anyone who does that is truly a complete fcuktard and deserves everything they get.


A lowly bodybuilding forum? Those are brave words indeed my friend! Lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> A lowly bodybuilding forum? Those are brave words indeed my friend! Lol


Well if someone posts a fake thread stating they are eating 1kg of protein a day and taking 400ml of Sust we are not likely to see it on the news later tonight.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you the type of guy who complains when people make jokes in the pub?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you the type of guy who complains when people make jokes in the pub?


i hate it when that happens, ruins my pint


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit (Nov 29, 2013)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Well if someone posts a fake thread stating they are eating 1kg of protein a day and taking 400ml of Sust we are not likely to see it on the news later tonight.


Well thats true enough, but i expect some of the guys who put alot of hard work in to the site @Lorian etc would not consider it a lowly bodybuilding forum. I've looked thro most of the other BB forums and consider this one to be top of the pile mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

People seem to frequently mistake a troll for a bored fool. A good troll goes undetected, carefully stirring **** and getting groups to argue amongst each other etc. Proper trolls should be clever, not these idiots that make a stupid OP then continue to argue.

Winding people up is an art, these fools are just idiots annoying people with their stupidity.

*An idiot does not a troll make.*

4chan is the home of trolling and have frequently torn websites and groups a new hole should they decide to. Christ trolling seriously affected huge companies due to the intelligence and persistence of ongoing attacks.

You should not know a good troll is trolling etc. Being a tool online is not sparking any debate or controversy.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

A few have appeared recently. A couple in particular who are either a tag team or the same person with multiple accounts. Not much you can do other than not let them bother you. Wishing for an Internet without trolls is as futile as wishing for no bad drivers on the roads.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Well thats true enough, but i expect some of the guys who put alot of hard work in to the site @Lorian etc would not consider it a lowly bodybuilding forum. I've looked thro most of the other BB forums and consider this one to be top of the pile mate


I don't think he was slating the site mate, think he meant its not exactly a mainstream hobby and therefore not a high profile site in the grand scheme.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you the type of guy who complains when people make jokes in the pub?


whos complaining?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

4chan at its finest

http://hypervocal.com/entertainment/2012/best-of-4chan-in-2012/


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> View attachment 145571
> 
> 
> 4chan at its finest
> ...


That link

'Or that time they almost sent Taylor Swift to perform at a school for the deaf'

Hahahaha


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> That link
> 
> 'Or that time they almost sent Taylor Swift to perform at a school for the deaf'
> 
> Hahahaha


baldforbieber ha ha ha ha ha serves them right


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I love Trolling....there isn't enough trolling to be fair, UK-M as same with every other Forum would be boring as **** if every thread was training related


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A skilled troll is an asset to any forum. However those that troll merely to ruin the forum experience for others need to take a long hard look at themselves...


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

With a user name such as the OP I assumed the OP was a troll.....so disappointed :-(


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I think some people on here are asking to be trolled.

Behave like a c*nt and you'll find there are bigger c*nts n the world, not to mention funnier.

Just saying


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

i half expected this thread to attract some quality trolling but nope, just the odd bit of drivel. poor show trolls.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can't help but notice there seems to be a massive increase of trolls as of late.
> 
> A question to you 'trollers'...
> 
> ...


I guess if you call someone a troll their going to be a troll lol. I find that on forums with more relaxed rules there is often a more relaxed atmosphere. I think stringent rules kills banter, and tolerance a long with it, and the exact environment you don't want to be in you end up finding yourself in - like a paradox of sorts. Muscle talk is a prime example of a forum where the moderators spend huge amounts of time and resources micromanaging every little comment it, it is oppressive, what then happens is people come a long and see very little excitement going on, limited banter and people arguing about silly things and threads like these (no offense). Out of boredom and perhaps even wanting to inject a much needed angle into the flat line they post deliberately provocative, risky and aloof comments, they'll often take a laissez faire attitude towards the rules because they are smart enough to know they will eventually be targeted and banned, who can blame them, it's that or play a game they can't win


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> i half expected this thread to attract some quality trolling but nope, just the odd bit of drivel. poor show trolls.


some trolls work


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> i half expected this thread to attract some quality trolling but nope, just the odd bit of drivel. poor show trolls.


See the woman hitting their partners thread if you want your hit


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

TheOne1983 said:


> one mans trolls another mans hero


No he's ****ing not.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> See the woman hitting their partners thread if you want your hit


Don't get me started hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Bored of sucking d1ck so they come on here


Or bored on the other forum and bitter about bring banned on here probably. Just my guess on it. Pathetic.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Or bored on the other forum and bitter about bring banned on here probably. Just my guess on it. Pathetic.


What is this other forum of what which people speak?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Or bored on the other forum and bitter about bring banned on here probably. Just my guess on it. Pathetic.


are you hoping that if you keep bringing that up they may give you milkys throne?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> are you hoping that if you keep bringing that up they may give you milkys throne?


I have absolutely no idea what you mean? Milkys throne? I don't often bring this up?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what you mean? Milkys throne? I don't often bring this up?


course you dont


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> course you dont


Your right. I don't.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your right. I don't.


you do


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..still no idea what a troll is after reading all that......but I do disagree about ashcrapper being a legend :nono:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ..still no idea what a troll is after reading all that......but I do disagree about ashcrapper being a legend :nono:


you wont be saying that when he cures Cancer


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

@Ashcrapper is my hero :wub:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> @Ashcrapper is my hero :wub:


your mine, any guy with a face like yours that's able to pull a fittie, gives the rest of us hope


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> you wont be saying that when he cures Cancer


Lol..I'm just not happy with the fact he's not even black


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I'm just not happy with the fact he's not even black


do you only date black people?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Double J said:


> @Ashcrapper is my hero :wub:


Boooooo!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> do you only date black people?


He'll no....and those who are tanned in summer


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

The two biggest trolls on here hide out in plain site. You disagree with either one and they leap to each other's defence and get personal and downright rude. If I was a new member on here and saw some of the attitude that they purvey and the rhetoric that they spout It would put me off.

Actually to be a Troll you have to be clever so cancel my last.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> He'll no....and those who are tanned in summer


your very shallow....its whats inside that counts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> your very shallow....its whats inside that counts


Lol ..I agree even That matters a lot


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ..I agree even That matters a lot


would it matter if I was inside you


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> would it matter if I was inside you


What like spirit ..as in exorcist ?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

barsnack said:


> would it matter if I was inside you


If she didn't concent, then it probably would matter lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

m575 said:


> Lack of attention and friends in the real world. It's as simple as that


THIS


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> What like spirit ..as in exorcist ?


exactly, if you replace 'spirit' with 'penis' and 'exorcist' with 'animal sex'


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> your mine, any guy with a face like yours that's able to pull a fittie, gives the rest of us hope


Cheeky [email protected] lol, who wouldn't want a 19 stone Eminen lookalike.... @Enjoy1 is only human :lol:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> exactly, if you replace 'spirit' with 'micropenis' and 'exorcist' with '20 seconds of sex'


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> exactly, if you replace 'spirit' with 'penis' and 'exorcist' with 'animal sex'


Oh...no I don't like that


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> Edited for accuracy


unfortunately, ive got a 'cant cum' problem of late...faking an orgasm just aint fun


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oh...no I don't like that


negged


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

barsnack said:


> unfortunately, ive got a 'cant cum' problem of late...faking an orgasm just aint fun


Have you tried thinking of choirboys? :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Double J said:


> Have you tried thinking of choirboys? :lol:


hard to think of them, while im inside one of them


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think there are a few different kinds of poster that qualify as trolls...

Troll v1.

This species is generally recognised by it's lack of friends in the real world, but also a delusional idea that they are funny. They tend to sign up with the deliberate intent of trying to provoke people, hoping to stir others up and get a reaction. These guys know their time is numbered from day one, and basically just try to see how many people they can p1ss off before the ban hammer falls.

Troll v2

This type of troll is a mutated version of a non troll. They come on with an agenda against a specific person, often after a broken relationship or a massive falling out which has broken them. They basically stalk the person they have an agenda against from thread to thread, either being directly nasty or constantly snide in a non direct way and trying to ruin their targets reputation or forum experience. V2 trolls are generally bitter people with personalities that tend to fixate on things that they just can't let go of. They find empathy difficult and think the world revolves around them.

Troll v3

This species is not as nasty or vitriolic as types v1 and v2 - they simply come on to be silly, but don't really intend to be nasty. Some of the v3's are genuinely funny, some not at all. Some are also pretty clever while others clearly not so... is not unknown for a cleverer/funnier v3 to establish a popular place within the community and to gain acceptance. For some of these trolls it's about attention and insecurity, but for some it's simply about finding gentle amusement.

Troll v4

V4's are motivated by an agenda, and a misguided sense of themselves as being smarter and more clued up than everyone else. They often post exclusively on a single topic and act as if they are the worlds leading expert, and accuse everyone who does not immediately agree with their posts and worship their intellectual awesomeness as being an idiot and 'one of the sheeple'. The irony is that all v4's are almost off the scale stupid. They often like conspiracy theories, or are fixated on one particular training or dietary concept.

Troll v5

Here to sell gear or spam. They normally last about three posts and are banned before most people ever know they were here.

Troll v6

This one is my favourite - the liar. They fictionalise incredible stories about their lives and accomplishments, and just can't stop talking about how awesome they are, nor can they stop lying about things. They usually use fake names and fake pics of themselves. They tend to big everything up, and a favourite lie is the massive dosed cycle that they say has led them to gain 89lbs of lean muscle over four weeks - which of course is all dry gains and totally retained without any sides. They usually list their lifts as being better than most of the legitimately beastly guys on here too. Other lies include their former time in the SAS, or as a trained killer. Most are guys and also claim to be sexual dinosaurs who bang super models daily, and who run multimillion pound empire businesses. These guys usually are allowed to stay around for a while for amusement value but always push it a bit too far and end up banned. They usually come back at least twice more with new accounts, each time claiming they don't care about the ban. Often at the same time they send @Katy constant emails begging to be let back. This is by far the most insecure of all the troll types, and they hide their insecurities from themselves under this blanket of lies.

Troll v7 @ashcrapper. A species unto his own.

Troll v8 @ewen. Same as above.

:lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I think there are a few different kinds of poster that qualify as trolls...
> 
> Troll v1.
> 
> ...


No date tonight then dtlv?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Boooooo!


Don't you like Ashcrapper? :confused1:


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

A real troll will start a controversial thread, or add his/her input in to an existing one, watch it unfold, let the serious posters on here fuel it, and just watch the arguement happen comfortable in his armchair with a little smile


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> ..still no idea what a troll is after reading all that......but I do disagree about ashcrapper being a legend :nono:


liar


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dtlv said:


> I think there are a few different kinds of poster that qualify as trolls...
> 
> Troll v1.
> 
> ...


You missed the intellectual troll , they write so much that nobody reads but take it seriously and miss tge fact its a long winded trolling :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Double J said:


> Don't you like Ashcrapper? :confused1:


Cant say don't like that would be mean....just not keen


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Cant say don't like that would be mean....just not keen


I think we would get on really well, you just dont understand me. im sensitive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think we would get on really well, you just dont understand me. im sensitive


Yh we arnt on about when u have that ear tickled


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Yh we arnt on about when u have that ear tickled


you seem like a sensitive lady, recently single too I believe you said? how about we give it a chance?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Or bored on the other forum and bitter about bring banned on here probably. Just my guess on it. Pathetic.


You just miss resten. Don't lie


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gummyp said:


> You just miss resten. Don't lie


I actually miss the banter with Reston lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gummyp said:


> You just miss resten. Don't lie


told you, he loves the banned lot. cant stop talking about it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you seem like a sensitive lady, recently single too I believe you said? how about we give it a chance?


Lol Crapperface don't push it...ur wayyyy too observant


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol Crapperface don't push it...ur wayyyy too observant


I just like you Skye. I like strong intelligent women who will mentally stimulate me and have my dinner on the table when I get home. we are an ideal match


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I just like you Skye. I like strong intelligent women who will mentally stimulate me and have my dinner on the table when I get home. we are an ideal match


 I'm glad u like those type of women man of my own heart but I can't cook won't cook and u...ain't blick so I'm out!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I'm glad u like those type of women man of my own heart but I can't cook won't cook and u...ain't blick so I'm out!!


If I can get some photos of bredas cock will you send me some of your tits?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> If I can get some photos of bredas cock will you send me some of your tits?


Hahaha erm feel free but the compliment won't be returned.,I'm a selfish cow


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've said it once and I'll say it again.

*A fool does not a troll make.*


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha erm feel free but the compliment won't be returned.,I'm a selfish cow


just one tit then? i'll duplicate it in photoshop so I have the full set


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> What's interesting is that quite a few have actually become popular on here!


Trolls are getting Hench nowadays


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> just one tit then? i'll duplicate it in photoshop so I have the full set


Now that I wouldn't put past u, double j do not encourage him!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Trolls are getting Hench nowadays


Ashcrapper doesn't lift...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Ashcrapper doesn't lift...


Poor. I expected better


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Poor. I expected better


 :lol: no...u know that was good right??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> :lol: no...u know that was good right??


it's a lazy response. never had you down as a lazy woman, how often do you clean your kitchen?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Poor. I expected better


Join a gym


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gummyp said:


> Join a gym


I own one


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> If I can get some photos of bredas cock will you send me some of your tits?


well know ur bull****tin now lmao breda doesn't photo his cok


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> well know ur bull****tin now lmao breda doesn't photo his cok


Yes he does


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well know ur bull****tin now lmao breda doesn't photo his cok


He posts pics. The thread is called Breda's truncheon of darkness


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gummyp said:


> He posts pics. The thread is called Breda's truncheon of darkness


lmao bring on the truncheon!

how big is it?


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao bring on the truncheon!
> 
> how big is it?


Like those big toblerones you can only get in duty free


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Like those big toblerones you can only get in duty free


that's a bit skinny and pointy?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think we would get on really well, you just dont understand me. im sensitive


So is my penis.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Some people don't even troll all the time. Trolling is a spectrum, like sexuality. Sometimes you fancy a nibble and and sometimes you're in doggy bondage with a ball gag in your mouth.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> that's a bit skinny and pointy?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> So is my penis.


You're cock is massive Ian, that's never been in dispute


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Some people don't even troll all the time. Trolling is a spectrum, like sexuality. Sometimes you fancy a nibble and and sometimes you're in doggy bondage with a ball gag in your mouth.


You still into biscuits


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> You're cock is massive Ian, that's never been in dispute


My avi is ironic. Don't assume my post was malicious either. I happen to be very fond of my little penis. It doesn't do anyone any harm and can be very entertaining.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

cock fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> cock fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would, but I'd be afraid of being accused of bringing a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I would, but I'd be afraid of being accused of bringing a knife to a gunfight.


why u got a fannie?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> why u got a fannie?


Yes. A very good one. My wife actually thinks it's hers but she really just looks after it for me.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> You still into biscuits


Dabbled in wafers for a bit but you know where my loyalties lie. If I can't dunk, I can't spunk.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Dabbled in wafers for a bit but you know where my loyalties lie. If I can't dunk, I can't spunk.


We all get our heads turned. Don't feel bad


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Well thats true enough, but i expect some of the guys who put alot of hard work in to the site @Lorian etc would not consider it a lowly bodybuilding forum. I've looked thro most of the other BB forums and consider this one to be top of the pile mate


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> I own one


What gym do you own mate am from north if it's around here can sort me a day membership lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like robs got some chin nuts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao bring on the truncheon!
> 
> how big is it?


Take no notice ...ackee was much bigger...allegedly :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Take no notice ...ackee was much bigger...allegedly :lol:


Ackee [email protected] was so big, it started its own Forum


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Take no notice ...ackee was much bigger...allegedly :lol:


you really do love the black cock dont you. was your ex black? if not was that why it ended?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Ackee [email protected] was so big, it started its own Forum


Lol awww we shouldn't talk of him when he's not here to defend self.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you really do love the black cock dont you. was your ex black? if not was that why it ended?


Maybe I'm like a magpie...attracted to shiny things


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you really do love the black cock dont you. was your ex black? if not was that why it ended?


Do u wish urs was black instead of ..stained coffee colour with a hint of purple?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Maybe I'm like a magpie...attracted to shiny things


see, another thing we are the same with. main reason I started my collection of bredas cock pics


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> see, another thing we are the same with. main reason I started my collection of bredas cock pics


Do u have pics on all angles


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol awww we shouldn't talk of him when he's not here to defend self.....


his penis is still on here...his [email protected] is skinny and very brown, user name is Andyhuggins


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> his penis is still on here...his [email protected] is skinny and very brown, user name is Andyhuggins


Leave him alone!


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

barsnack said:


> his penis is still on here...his [email protected] is skinny and very brown, user name is Andyhuggins


Haha your funny mate , is he the Somalian?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Onetomany said:


> Haha your funny mate , is he the Somalian?


yup


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Leave him alone!


its the fooking internet, and hes a grown woman, Andy can take it...although hes probably too busy servicing his wife and mother in law to care


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

barsnack said:


> ...although hes probably too busy servicing his wife and mother in law to care


Did i read that right?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Duppy said:


> Did i read that right?


bit of a player our andy, keeps it in the family


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

barsnack said:


> bit of a player our andy, keeps it in the family


Isnt there laws against that ? mg:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

My favourite troll has yet to appear in this thread, lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> bit of a player our andy, keeps it in the family


Elaborate then..carrot dangler


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

mal said:


> the best trolls on ukm are usually female,they last longer because people get blinded by t1ts.
> 
> Tamara was probably the best ive seen here.


speaking of tits and Tamara, where has she gone? gotta say she is well fit,hehe


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Elaborate then..carrot dangler


he stated in a previous thread about having a 3sum with his missus and her mom


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

kev d said:


> speaking of tits and Tamara, where has she gone? gotta say she is well fit,hehe


she died 3 weeks ago, think there was a thread on here about it...very tragic, nice girl


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> he stated in a previous thread about having a 3sum with his missus and her mom


Lol stop it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> she died 3 weeks ago, think there was a thread on here about it...very tragic, nice girl


So naughty!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/climate_desk/2014/02/internet_troll_personality_study_machiavellianism_narcissism_psychopathy.html

Interesting. Trolls are a bunch of sadistic Psycho's


----------

